# Painting plywood



## vanitycat (6 Oct 2015)

Hi. I need a little bit of help. I am building a drinks cabinet out of plywood for the second time as my friend liked the first one I built.
However I spent god hows how much on spray can primer and black paint. 

Learning from my mistake I have decided to hand paint the item. Is there any particular type of primer and paint you would recommend for plywood? The item will be black. I'm toying with the idea of high glossing afterwards. Sorry for the basic question but finishing is an area my knowledge is lacking. Could you also recommend some specific brand products as this would help also. I have bought edging so that aspect of the plywood is not a problem

Alan


----------



## hagdahuk (6 Oct 2015)

Hi Alan,

I understand you want to gloss it and so not see the wood grain (logical on plywood).
I suggest first extend a thin layer of wood filler/wood putty especially on the edges. The plywood would absorb a lot of primer/paint on the edges as the fibre is open at this point. Then sand carefully with 240 and then 600 grits paper.
Then primer. Then sand again (600) and then gloss. 2 layers, sanding after the first one.
I know, time consuming.

I don't know any brand here (not yet). I didn't find the ones I know here in UK. Maybe you can try this one: http://www.ronseal.co.uk/home/fillers/h ... od-filler/


----------



## will1983 (6 Oct 2015)

If you are after a solid colour look into how cars are sprayed as the process for timber is very similar.

Alternatively just take your finish cabinet to a local body shop and they will paint it for you. The finish they can achieve will usually a lot better and quicker than can be obtained from a home spray job.


----------



## Droogs (6 Oct 2015)

Wickes own brand matte black is a really great paint. I've used it on various art exihbit plinths and stands. found it goes on great with the little sponge radiator rollers, no primer but 2 coats and has always been smooth as the preverbial babies behooky. And its that matte it allways makes me think of the sentinal monolith in Kubriks 2001


----------



## vanitycat (6 Oct 2015)

Thanks Guys for your suggestions.

However on a tedious train journey, I spent some more time googling some plywood finishing tips. A few people mentioned Zinsser in their comments. Made a quick call to zinsser telling them my requirements and what I would use it for. They recommended their coverstain as the primer to use on plywood. I then ordered the product from decorating direct for a much lower price ;-). They also sold a Matt Black paint for about £8.50 so I'll try that one out for now and let you know how it goes.

Droogs, I'll give the wickes a whirl if all else fails, is that the http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Blackboard-Matt-Black-Paint-750ml/p/214291 one?
And if the cabinet building phase fails, I could always turn one of the panels into the monolith :wink: and say it was Stanley 2K replica.


----------



## Droogs (6 Oct 2015)

Yep. That's the very one. Just remember though the monolith's 80' tall, you're gonna need a bigger tin :shock: :roll:

Oh and just give the panel a quick pre sand at 120g followed by a tac rag and its good to go


----------



## vanitycat (7 Oct 2015)

Droogs. Haha yeah. Maybe I'll just put a model not scale comment on the replica.


----------

